# Rescue Cockatiel Help & Tips



## hughsorangecheeks (May 11, 2021)

Hi,

We collected our rescue cockatiel from the Scottish SPCA on Saturday, and so far he seems to be fine. We don't have much history on his background other than he was handed into the SSPCA as a welfare case and had lost quite a bit of weight, and was fairly weak.

We are looking for some hints and tips as he's pretty much cage-bound even though he's in my office all day with me and the cage door is open. We've tried to coax him out with millet and apple, which he eats but he won't let us get near him to pet him etc.

We appreciate that all this will take time, and god only knows what he experienced in his previous home, but any advice on getting him to come out of the cage more and eventually/hopefully petted etc would be welcome.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

hughsorangecheeks said:


> Hi,
> 
> We collected our rescue cockatiel from the Scottish SPCA on Saturday, and so far he seems to be fine. We don't have much history on his background other than he was handed into the SSPCA as a welfare case and had lost quite a bit of weight, and was fairly weak.
> 
> ...


He looks really messed up, but try leaving the spray millet outside of the cage or any other foods he likes, so he can come out on his own. Try giving him popcorn!


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> He looks really messed up, but try leaving the spray millet outside of the cage or any other foods he likes, so he can come out on his own. Try giving him popcorn!


(Unsalted popcorn)


----------



## hughsorangecheeks (May 11, 2021)

Thanks - I'm no expert, but how can you tell he looks really messed up from a single photo?


----------



## hughsorangecheeks (May 11, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> He looks really messed up, but try leaving the spray millet outside of the cage or any other foods he likes, so he can come out on his own. Try giving him popcorn!


And his spray millet is outside the cage, we only use this as a treat - again never said it was in the cage.


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

hughsorangecheeks said:


> Thanks - I'm no expert, but how can you tell he looks really messed up from a single photo?


because of his feathers and his tail.


----------



## hughsorangecheeks (May 11, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> because of his feathers and his tail.


OK, thanks - he's been through a lot so understandable.

Can't get him out of the cage at all really, and he shuns any kind of attempt to touch/stroke him as well.

Will keep persevering with treats to try and encourage him.


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

hughsorangecheeks said:


> OK, thanks - he's been through a lot so understandable.
> 
> Can't get him out of the cage at all really, and he shuns any kind of attempt to touch/stroke him as well.
> 
> Will keep persevering with treats to try and encourage him.


Yes, it is normal, especially if you don’t know what he has been through, and it’s really sad. Just make sure he keeps eating and drinking everyday.


----------

